# Cabinet Rendering and Estimating



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Always ask for their ideas first, images, magazine clippings, web Like Mako1.

Try not to, at all costs, spend time modeling-drawing-rendering. Until I have a good picture of what they want, in my mind. I generally avoid playing full blown "Designer", unless the $$$ are there. Part of project or design fees.


----------

